# Cirrustwi's Bunny Journal



## cirrustwi (Apr 20, 2005)

This is where I'll post pictures of the bunsaisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saffy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon,Anissa, Delilah, Corky, Cedric, Lena, Reese, D'Ara,Nutmeg,and Willow. I think I'll also let them sharetheir antics here, as Elvis did in his "I was just feeding myself"thread. I'll put up photos tomorrow, but Orion wanted toshare his story of tonight's feeding time. (I so wish I'd hadmy camera!)

Jen

Mommy was crazy tonight. She left my door open after she tookmy bowl, but the dog was in the room, and I've never met thedog. I was scared of him, so I hid at the back of the cage,but when Mommy put my dish in, I saw she had given me myfavorite. She made an oats sundae -- lots of oats on top ofmy pellets. YUM!!! I didn't know what to do, mydoor was still open because she was getting my hay, but that dog wasstill there. I decided oats were worth the dog and came outto eat. Well, the nerve of that dog, he thought he shouldshare my oats sundae!!! He stuck his head right in my cageand put his big tongue in my bowl!! I didn't like that onebit. I let him have 1 bite and Mommy told him to stop, but hecame back, so I.....I....I bit him on the nose!!! Boy did hecry! And Mommy laughed so hard, she dropped my hayon the floor. 

That dog won't be eating my oats again!

Orion


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's the link to Elvis' thread.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6920&amp;forum_id=1

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Good Job Orion. You showed that big scary dog not to mess with you or your food. You were very bravve.

Jen, that is absolutely hilarious!

Tina


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 21, 2005)

lol, what a brave bunny


----------



## ariel (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL I sat here and actually laughed!! 

Thankyou for sharing


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2005)

Orion : tell Mommy to givethat silly Dog his ownoats next time ,lmbo too funny!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 21, 2005)

Jen, I love your bunny stories. Bet your poor dogwon't be sticking his head in any more bunnycages!- Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

Here are my pics. In the order in which these bunnies appeared in my life.

First is Daisy, my Holland Lop, Igot her at a reptileshow. I was told she's a mini lop, but the more I read, themore sure I am that she's aHolland. Shewassold as"pet only" but I had to take her, she wasso tiny. Now she's all grown up.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

This is Daisy again, look at her insane ears. They are like that all the time. LOL


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

Sage, myMini Lopcamenext. He came from the store I manage. I fell inlove with him. He is the biggest baby. Originally,I sexed him as a her, so I brought "her" home to be Daisy's friend,well, that didn't exactly work...

I don't have any good ones of him, but this will do for now.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

Basil, my Mini Rex doe was the third bunny in myhouse-hold. I just can't get past that fur. I hadto have her. She came from abreeder and is"showquality". I don't knowif she'll everbe a show bunny, but she's going to be a momma eventually.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

I love this one of Basil, it really shows off her colors. She's the queen around here.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice photos!

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

Elvis, the Californian came next. Hewas left on a friend's porch in a box. I had to take him, heis such a sweet guy, I can't understand how anyone would leave him on aporch.

He likes to lounge in his cage


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

Here, he actually was out of the cage and held still long enough for me to snap a picture.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

Orion came home the same day as Elvis.He's a Mini Rex mix (I have no idea what he's mixed with). Hewas saved from a reptile show where he was being sold for snake food.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

The final addition is Sampson, my FlemishGiant. I've been wanting a Flemish forever!! I lovehim to death, I can't get over what a sweetheart he is.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

This is him drinking some of the ridiculous amount of water he drinks in a day.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

This one is really fuzzy because he was deciding he should eat the camera, but I love it anyway.


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh, my goodness, I completely forgotSaffy. I knew Sampson wasn't next, but....Oh, I feel sobad. Saffy, Saffron, is my Mini Rex baby. He'sgoing to be Basil's husband. I got him from a breeder Iknow. His litter was rejected by the doe, so he's been handraised.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2005)

I really LOVE the pictures of all your bunnies -but I've got to say that Elvis is my FAVORITE and Sampson is my 2ndfavorite. I guess I just like the larger bunnies...

Thanks so much for sharing - I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread!

Peg


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 23, 2005)

I love Elvis. He's a sweetheart, withnot such a sweet beginning. He's really laid back.I think that once they are both neutered, I'll be trying to bond himwith Sampson. I'm hoping the smaller guys will bond too, onceeveryone is altered.

Jen


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 23, 2005)

aww what cute lil buns awwww they are all so adorable!!!!

thanks for showing us all!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh Wow. They are gorgeous Jen. I lovethem all. You are such a lucky mom. You have adorable sweet kids. I seebunnynapping in my future.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 24, 2005)

It's supposed to snow here tonight, honestlysnow like 3-5 inches. It's April for goodness sakes, the endof April!!! I can't believe this weather. (I'm in amiserable mood tonight.)

On top of everything else, I got my blood test results yesterday and Ihave mono and I'm anemic (I don't process iron right), so my doctor isthreatening to put me in the hospital for blood transfusions.And I just don't see that happening. LOL. I'm goingto be a good girl and take my prescription strength iron and get lotsof rest and if my levels aren't better Monday, I'm leavingtown!! I hate needles and I will not have that hugetransfusion needle (I've seen them, my mom has the same anemiaproblem)!!! Honestly, I'll go if I have to, but the buns needme at home. I have cages to clean. LOLShawn is in Texas until Monday, but he says he's coming home tomorrowto clean the cages. Let me tell you, that will be theday....I'll do it tomorrow, I'll just rest between. The bunswill love that, more play time for them.

Tina -- tonight you could have them. They are being crazybunnies! Someone has been in that room thumping and throwingdishes, but when I go in, I can't tell who it is. I'm soirritated.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh God, Jen, I'm in tears. I don't knowwhat to say. I am so sorry. I will keep you in my prayers. I do so hopeyou get better soon. I am also chronically sereverly anemic. I need togo in once every two months for iron injections. They are no fun. Blessyour heart. I am so sorry.

Whenever you need a break from them babies feel free to sendthem on down. Someone is being a little stinker huh? How naughty. Kindareminds me of when I was a kid and we would get loud at night. My dadwould come into our room to see who was making noise instead ofsleeping and we all wouldn't say a word. Same thing lol, each bunny islike "it wasn't me".

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 24, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Whenever you need a break from them babies feel freeto send them on down. Someone is being a little stinker huh? Hownaughty. Kinda reminds me of when I was a kid and we would get loud atnight. My dad would come into our room to see who was making noiseinstead of sleeping and we all wouldn't say a word. Same thing lol,each bunny is like "it wasn't me".
> 
> Tina


Oh, that's exactly what they were doing. All this noise, likeI had a bunch of elephants up there (they were actually making thepictures on th wall shake), and then when I went to see what theirproblems were, they were all sweet and begging for treats andcuddles. They are being little brats right now.Honestly, they did it all night, and when I tried to get them out oftheir cages, Basil was the only one who wanted to come out and she cameout, had a tiny hop around and then went back in because I'd filled herhay.

Jen and the naughty bunch


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, I wasa bad bunny...well, that'swhat Mommy said. Before we had our salads yesterday, I washaving a hop about. Mommy was sitting on her bed, she told methat she had to go get some salad for us at the store, and I wanted tobe with her. I begged and begged until she put me up with her(before I could get up for myself, but she moved some stuff after Ileft her little presents under the covers). I was getting allkinds of love because Grandma was there too, but I really love my Mommyand she wasn't petting me. I had to get her attention, I justhad to, so I bit her. It wasn't hard, just a love bite, butMommy shouted -- I think I scared her. She still wouldn't petme, she was putting some stuff on her face, so I hopped in her lap andpeed on her. A big huge Flemish Giant pee too. Thatreally got her attention.

Sampson


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 25, 2005)

PoorSampson had to nip and pee pee on momma to get her attention. That isone , in his eyes, love starved Flemmie lol. Don't feel bad Apollo hasgone potty on his Daddy before. Dale was irate and I thought it wascute Apollo marked his Daddy. 

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 25, 2005)

I didn't think it was too funny at the time, buteveryone else has found it hysterical. I now know where allthat water he drinks goes. He really begs so much forattention. Sometimes he's worse then my dog, and that'ssaying a lot. LOL Tonight, he nipped my fingerbecause I wasn't opening his cage fast enough. LOLIt's really a good thing I love him so much.

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (May 2, 2005)

Sampson was a wild man all weekend.Shawn came up and the little man was like "I haven't seen Daddy for awhile, so I need to be a crazy bun." Saturday morning, hestarted at 5:30. He was bang, bang, banging on his cage dooruntil I finally got up at 6:00 and let him out to play. Hewas fine for a little while, then he decided he needed to be on thebed. He tried to make the jump, but he can't quite doit. He scared Shawn half to death because the place hedecided to jump up at was right by Shawn's head. So Shawn gotup and put him on the bed. Sampson ran around the bed for abit and then laid down next to me and groomed my pillow for the longesttime. It was too funny, he just pulled and licked, pulled andlicked...but at some point, that got old. So, he decided hewould groom his Daddy, by pulling the hair out of his head.LOL That was too funny.

Sunday, he didn't get to come out until the evening and then he wasnuts again. I was sitting on my bed doing paperwork and ofcourse, he had to be up there too. He usually is a good boyon the bed and hops around some and then lays down, but last night hewas running around, doing binkies and bunny 500's around thebed. At one point, he decided my face would be a nicespringboard to the pillows. 

I swear he has just these spurts of energy and then he's back to being such a lazy man.

I'm going to try to get some pictures uptonight or tomorrow, I took a bunch this weekend.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2005)

That was hysterical reading. What asweetie. Tell Shawn that bald spot is so he doesn't forget his buddySampson when he's away.

Apollo is the same way. He'll run for a bit and then it's naptime lol. Definitely a Flemish thing. I think it's so funny.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

New Pictures!!! Hmmm....We'll start with Daisy...She's the queen of chinning


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

After all that chinning, she needs a bath


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Sage didn't feel much like being out and about, but, he decided he'd share his pellets with everyone.


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Basil: "I think I'll take all the Cheerios, just for me."


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Elvis, chin, chin, chin...


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Elvis: Hmmm....I think I'll just feed myself again, it worked well for me before.


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Apparently it works for Orion, too.


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

I wanted to show how much Orion's grown in thelast 10 weeks. The first picture is the day I got him, thenext is from yesterday (it's really blurry, but you get the point).


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

S-t-r-e-t-c-h


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Saffy decided that Orion and Elvis had a good idea...


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Sampson: "I'm so good with the laundry."


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

"Ohhh...is this the rabbit binder??"


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

"Maybe we should call Daddy."


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

"What can I find under here?"


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2005)

Awwww. That much cuteness and I'd neverget a thing done. They all look amazing. I cracked up seeing themhelping themselves to the cheerios. That is a riot. Wow Oriongot huge. What a difference. Sampson is a doll but you knew that lol. Ilove the pics all of them. So cute.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (May 4, 2005)

Tina -- Orion has gotten big, but he's still atiny guy. Smaller then everyone but Saffy, who is quicklygaining ground. I'm still debating what he isexactly. I know he has mini rex in him, he has the rexwhiskers and the really short dense fur, but it's not as soft as rexfur.

Their desire to feed themselves is justified, I _NEVER _feedthem. LOL I didn't have my camera handy last nightwhen Sage decided he should sit in the food bin and helphimself. 

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (May 12, 2005)

Well, I finally made the NIC condostonight. I still have 2 to build, but I need moresquares. Sage and Elvis are patiently waiting for theirs.

The bunny family was just joined by a new mini Rex, who I've namedLilly. I hope to post pictures soon, but right now my camerain being repaired. (Sampson decided it didn't need to be onthe bed anymore.)

This weekend, we should be joined by 1 more member. I'm going to adopt one of Angel's buns -- a mini lop.

Jen


----------



## bluebird (May 12, 2005)

The las picture looks like a dwarf mix,I hope you dont have to go to the hospital.bluebird


----------



## cirrustwi (May 12, 2005)

*bluebird wrote:*


> The las picture looks like a dwarf mix,I hope you dont haveto go to the hospital.bluebird


Which last one? The very last one? That's Sampson,he's a flemish. LOL The one I'm most curious aboutis Orion. I know he's part mini rex, but I'm not sure whatelse.

I'm feeling much better. No hospital for me. But thank you.

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally new pictures! First, the rabbits:

Daisy is the queen of chinning.







Sage and Daisy are totally in love. This is how they lay in their cages all the time.






Elvis wasn't in a social mood, he's still a little miffed about Dillon's presence.






Orion likes to pester Sage.






Saffy's Daisy's only competition for chinning.






He didn't really want to stay in his house.






Lily's just hanging out.






She was really unhappy about going back to the cage. She actually growled at me.






Abby is always trying to figure out her next escape.






This is the pout she always gives at bedtime.






Dillon is still working on getting acquainted.






I got the butt, because he had to go to bed.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2005)

Sampson needs his own section.

He can get on the bed by himself now.






What a lazy butt. He ran for like 10 min and then:






He had to check out the camera.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2005)

I wanted to show the rest of my critters too.

These are my dogs and cats:

Harley, my lab/rottie






This is Jake, my yorkie's, baby picture. He's on the right.






Jake now.






Lucky and Twilight, 2 of the kitties. Lucky's on the left, Twi's on the right.






Cirrus, he's a Siamese/Himalayan mix.






Shasta, my evil cat. I've hand raised her from 2 wks, but she hates everyone. Sometimes I'm ok.






Right now we live with my Mom's 3 dogs too.

Odin






Tira






Mack, he's Jake's brother. (He would probably be really embarrased by this photo.)


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2005)

My Ferrets:

Tessa and Nemo (Tessa's on the bottom)






Teeny-Weenie






Todd






Bailey






Emma






My Rats:

Squeakers






Scabbers (not great, but the best he would pose for)






The Hairless boys: Bruce, Harry and Will


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2005)

My Bearded Dragons:

Big Man and Big Mamma






Drake






Sidney






Greta






Oliver






Gidget (She's my 3 legged girl.)






My Uromastyx

Malachi






Melina refused to have her photo done today.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 19, 2005)

Jen, All of your babies are cute. Wow Abby sure get a bit bigger. I really miss her too. I am glad to finally see her pics too.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 19, 2005)

'bout time you got some pics up! Looks like everyone is doing great...you have your hands full it wouldappear! LOL! Dunno how you keep up with all that!


----------



## Shuu (Jul 19, 2005)

So many! How do you have time for all of them? All so adorable, though.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 20, 2005)

lol Jen, youve got a regular petting zoothere! The great danes are absolutely stunning!! and ofcourse everyone else is just as adorable!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok Jen I sure hope these 2 flemmies will helpyou stop getting more animals in your house. lol what you do you haveliving there including your moms. 42 pets plus your 2 new ones cominghome on thurs.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 20, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> So many! How do you have time for all of them? All so adorable, though.



I have a schedule! LOL Seriously, all the buns andferrets work on a rotation. I do litter boxes every other dayand then big cage cleanings 1 time a week. Everyone is outfor some time every day. When I'm home, at least 1 critterisn't caged. (3 of my does are pretty well bonded and all myferrets live together.) I have feeding down to ascience. I can get it done in about 30 min if I'm in a hurry.

And yes, Angel, those Flemmies are absolutely the end!!!

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 20, 2005)

OMG! Look at allthose babies!!!  I really wish I could have a ferret again, I reallymiss mine  

~Amy


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 20, 2005)

I sure hope so since your mom was not to pleaseabout it. We ended up not going to bed at all. Well here goes thestory. DJ has some kidney problems and the pain would not go away. Thenhis left legs swelled up like a balloon so he decided to go to ohiovalley hospital er at 2:30 am. We get there there was no one there thatneed to be seen at the lobby. So we figured it would not be long towait. DJ signs in waited and waited for a nurse or anyone to get himin. Fianlly at 2 and half hours I made the guy call the nurse becausehis legs were hurting him. So 15 mins later the nurse called him intothe regestry room to get him regestered. After that she left and neverreturned. After another 2 and half hours no one looked at him and weended up leaving. It was so stupid that they could not givehim a bed or anything because they had no rooms opened at all. WEusually go to Mercy Hospital but because of his legs we went closer tous. At mercy they take him in with in 5 to 10 mins and if they did nothave a room opened they would give him a bed and make sure he gotlooked at. We were so mad at Ohio Valley hospital and we are callingthem to complain about it. He is fine now and we are wide away to goand cut grass soon. lol. We will be in bed early tonight for our funtrip tomorrow to get our daughter SweetPea.


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for posting the new photos. Looks like Dillon is turning into real troublemaker.

But isn't he just so cute.:dude:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 20, 2005)

Jen,

Tiny says he thinks he'll stay in Texas for now. He may be abig bunny but he isn't sure he wants to be there with ferrets andbearded dragons...he's heard fantasy stories about dragons and he's abit afraid of them. He also realized that he really does havesome good responsibilities here that he likes....last night he saw oneof the babies and he literally jumped straight up in the air for joy (Ithink...either that or the baby bit him). 

However, he says he'd love to come for a visit....someday....

Till then...he'll focus on the task of being...

The BUNFATHER!

P.S. Great pics of all your pets....you almost make me want a ferret!


----------



## mndpnd2298 (Jul 20, 2005)

Aww Dillon looks so happy there withyou. Hopefully his behavior will get better. Thankyou for putting up pics I miss him. Your other animals areall adorable.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 20, 2005)

Amy: I swear those ferrets take more of my timethen all the buns put together! It's a really good thing Ilove them so much. 2 just won't use the litter box if thereis a single poop in there and they took the 2nd box and kicked all thelitter out and made it a bed. LMBO 

Tiny: Those bearded dragons are the most gentle things. Ihave one who is a little insane, but I would be too if my brother bitmy leg off when I was a baby! We have a bunfather at my housetoo. It's Elvis, but he's having a major fit aboutDillon! He was better yesterday though.

Mambo and Amanda: Dillon is too adorable. I just love hislittle face! His behavior might test me, but it giveseveryone else some great entertainment.

Angel: I can't believe all that trouble with the hospital.Mercy isn't my favorite place either, though, I've spent a lot of timesitting there waiting with people. I'm so excited aboutgetting the girls tomorrow. Mine still need final names!!

Where is Tina??? She was hounding me to put up new pictures.....

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 20, 2005)

Jen I think you should name the fawn femaleDelilah like Sampson and Deliliah. I think it is cute. As for the whiteone. I don't know find out when her birthday is. I like sweetpea unlessher face, or personality will show a different name. I am too. I haveextra cash so we could hit a drive through. 

We are going to bed early since we only slept for 4 hrs or less. We are beat and DJ is doing pretty good. Just a bit swollen.


Let us know what time you would like to meet at parkway and leave tohit the road. We will get up when you are ready. Are you at home or atyour brothers.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 20, 2005)

I so am packing the bunny, doggie, ferret, and lizard napping gear. Just have to reserve the bus.

You are so lucky. Your babies are all so very beautiful. I amso glad you decided to post pictures of your whole zoo crew.Wow Saphy got big. So did Sampson. I can't even pick afavorite. I so want to live with you and all those stunningbabies.

Thank you so much for all the pictures. jeremy and I were Ohhing and Awwing the whole way through.

Tina &amp; Jeremy


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 21, 2005)

Tina: LMBO Have fun packing....thatwould be one full car. I honestly don't know how I'm going tomove them all. They're going to have to go inshifts. Sampson is huge! I picked him up today andwas amazed. I hadn't realized how much he's grown.I have to weigh him again. Saphy's still a small guy, he'sabout the same size as Orion. He has another month or so ofgrowing.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 21, 2005)

OMGosh lmbo I never even thought of whatI'd do if I had to move. W:shock:W that will be crazy and I don't havenear the babies you do.

Sampson looks like he got really huge. Saphy looks so big in that picture. He's adorable big or small.

I can't wait to see how much Sampson weighs now.

I felt bad begging for pictures and here I haven't posted any in a long time so I posted some of mine too lmbo.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 21, 2005)

Saffy really does look huge in thatpicture. He's really l-o-n-g, but needs to fillout. He has no bulk to him. Sampson is being a wildman. He's excited that his girls are coming tomorrow, yes,that's it. He was a bad boy today. I left him alonefor a little while when I went to feed everyone else and convince Daisyto go back in her cage. I had dried roses hanging on my wallfrom my first date with Shawn, Sampson somehow got them down anddestroyed them. Thankfully, roses aren't toxic. Iwas so upset, but Shawn thought it was funny. Sampson spentthe rest of the day in his cage.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 21, 2005)

:nonono:Naughty Sampson Naughty

Jenn, I am so sorry he destroyed them, I know they meant alotbut thank God they weren't harmful to him. See now Shawn needs to getyou more roses.

Don't forget your camera tomorrow. Have a safe trip. I am praying for a safe journey.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 21, 2005)

Bad Sampson Bad. I had roses from DJ and I fromour first date and it got destroyed when I was moving out of my parentshouse 4yrs ago.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, Anissa and Delilah came home.They are just too cute. I wanted to post the pictures Angeltook on the ride home.

Anissa and Delilah












Anissa, Delilah and Angel's Sweetpea


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

I sure hope you can get some good picswith yours. Since these ones got blurry because of the truck bumpingaround. But they turned out good other wise.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh Jen, they are Exquisite looking. Youmust so happy and so proud. I am on Cloud9 for you. I absolutely lovelove love the names. It's suits them both perfectly. Sampson is justshowing the girls who's boss is all.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 22, 2005)

Tina: Thanks, I'm really happy withthem! They are sweet girls. Thanks for helping mewith Anissa's name. I think it works well for her.

She's a real sweetie...already got bunny kisses as did Angel and DJ. Delilah is a little more shy, but she'll warm up.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 22, 2005)

SweetPea is a bit shy too. I am hoping that she will warm up to DJ as well.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

I just got home from picking up Corky fromAmanda. She had to rehome her because of some things going onin her life. It was really hard for her. Corky issettling in here at my house. She's a little traumatized, butI'm sure she will be ok in a few days. She's a very sweetgirl. I'll post pictures soon.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow you sure got home late. Poor Jen so busyworking, getting more buns, and caring for all of your Zoo. That isgreat that Corky is ok now and you are home safe too. I was hoping youwould get her today.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 26, 2005)

You have both of her bunnies now? Poor girl must be going through a lot!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

uh-oh whats the count up to now?? j/k ... thatis wonderful you were able to help her out and take the bunsin!! make sure youre getting in some time to take care ofyourself between workin and takin care ofall those critters!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

It all works out ok. The rabbits runon a schedule. That's the only way to do it. Irotate doing litter boxes and complete cages and time out.I'm usually home for the majority of the day, so someone is always outin some part of the house. Usually 2 or 3 buns are out at thesame time, just in different places. Right now, Sampson isrunning around down here, Dillon is in the bunny room and Elvis is inthe hall. We have lots of baby errr...bunny gates.LOL

I actually have a friend whose pushing me to take one more.We were at Pet Supplies Plus last night and they had a bunny "free withset-up". She told the guy that I have a set-up, so could Ijust take him? Well, of course he said yes. Theyhave had the little guy for like 3 months. He is a crazyman. He had a complete fit when I tried to holdhim. He clawed the heck out of my neck and even got myface. I couldn't take him then, the man would have thought Iwas nuts and I was bleeding all over the place. Anyway, myfriend called me later and was asking if I'd thought about taking himanymore. She was like "he'll never find a home with thattemperament and they have those little tiny ones..."

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

Poor Jen. I think you need to recouperate yourself first before you take in anymore. I know you would do asmuch as you can but right now you need to catch up and do somethingwith your self. I feel you Jen and I feel bad that I had you take Abbythen I get SweetPea. I know that you don't mind because you love herbut it is just that I went and got a new bun. Don't think I neverwanted Abby it was a stupid thing between the landlord and us.


----------



## mndpnd2298 (Jul 26, 2005)

Im glad to hear that Corky is doing ok I alreadyreally miss her. It is so weird now without dillon, corky andFonzie that front entryway looks so empty. Bunny is happythough because she is Queen of the house again. It was reallyhard to give them all up but it was best for them. How isCorky doing today any less traumatized?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well we got corky, dillon, and Abby in goodhands of a wonderful bunny mommie. We all know that they are well lovedthe same way as she loves her buns she has had before them. I hopeCorky is less traumatized too today. The heat is really getting upthere for our critters.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

Corky is doing better today. She'sstarting to settle in. I think it's going to take her a fewdays. She's stopped looking at me like I'm thedevil. I actually have everyone in their cages right now,because the heat here is just awful. They all have their icybottles and 2 fans blowing on them. They are staying as coolas possible. I'm hoping to get some pictures taken tonight ofAnissa, Delilah and Corky.

Amanda: Is Corky a wire chewer? I may put her in my room, but there are lots of wires there.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

The heat is terrible. We took the our whiteoscilating fan and put it in the critter room. We have 2 of themblowing on all the critters plus a fan in the window and a ceiling fantoo. They are kept cool as possible too. I have a bottle coming out ofthe frezzer in a few mins for SweetPea.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

This picture is from Amanda's thread.It's Corky. Any guesses on a breed? We know she's amix, but of what?


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG, she looks huge!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just love her colouring. She is beautiful.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> OMG, she looks huge!!!


She's a big girl. Not quite Sampson size, but she's bigger then Elvis. He weighs about 9 lbs.

Jen


----------



## mndpnd2298 (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea she is a big one... Jen I haven'thad any problems with her chewing wires but like I said she chews onplastic and also once I had to keep her in the hotel bathroom overnightand she chewed the plastic doorstop off. So I would say thatif the wires arent protected I wouldnt trust her. She hasntchewed any here but that doesnt mean she wont.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 27, 2005)

I just spent some time with Corky.She's doing really good. She settled in and came out of hercage of her own accord. I'm going to move her into my bedroomwith the other big buns for a few days so she doesn't have to deal witheverything at once. She's such a love. Amanda didsuch a good job with her. She thumped at me when I came inthe room, but with a little love, she calmed down.

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been away for theweek. Shawn and I were house hunting and I was jobhunting. Anyway, apparently my critters decided that "whenthe cat's away, the mice will play". LOL

First, Delilah and Anissa have mastered escaping from theircage. My mother kept having to put them back.LMBO They reeked havoc inmy room, knocking overpictures, digging through the closet...I have so much cleaning to dotomorrow. 

Corky apparently doesn't appreciate my mom in the least. Shekept thumping at her every time she went in to feed them or let themout. 

Mom was bitten by a rat and scratched by a ferret...

The cat ran away and had to be chased, twice.

The list goes on. Every day I got a call about what animals had done what that day.

How will I ever get a pet sitter??? LOL

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Aww ..theyre jus tryin to say they dun like when their mom is away!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh, I know they don't like it whenI leave. The dogs went nuts when I came home. Jakehas been following my Mom everywhere, he didn't know what todo. The rabbits will give me the "butt" until I've provenmyself worthy again. The ferrets won't really care, they'rejust happy I'm back, but I know they will be nuts tomorrow when theyget their play time. It's the rabbits who punish me most forgoing away. I'm not sure what they will do when I'm gone for2 weeks in the spring on a cruise. LOL

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

uh-oh!! you better get ready for some messy spraying! or at least thats freddys way of dealing with his anger lol.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Jen if you do move back to pgh not far from us.We can go over your place to make sure they get fed and give the bunstheir freetime for those 2 weeks.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Angel! Amandaoffered to do it when she's home too. I have another friendwho might just stay at the house. I don't know yet, I'll haveto make plans when it comes closer. We have so many places togo, so I'm taking all the offers I can get. We have a friendwho had a baby in April and are moving from Hawaii to North Carolina assoon as he gets back from Iraq which is supposedto be inNovember, so we are supposed to help them. And Vegas inSeptember and then the cruise in the spring....it's insane. Ilike staying home, I guess the pilot in him likes to travel.LOL

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Well you got plenty of help. If your 1 friendcan not stay for long or needed to go out you got amanda and I. We canhelp ya. DJ said not a prob either and he would love to see Abby againalso meet Sampson.


----------



## mndpnd2298 (Aug 1, 2005)

I just got back from my trip.I am soglad to hear that Corky is warming up to you. It is sostrange because like I said she was living in a fraternity house up atschool (closely watched and takencare of I promise those boysknew not to mess with me) but she was constanly getting handled by newpeople and barely evergave anyone a problem. Also Ihave never really heard her thump except in the middle of the nightwhen she wants to be fed again. I miss her a lot and I cantwait till you are closerso I can come visit more often or atall. Also my offer is still on the table it will be mypleasure to pet sit. Even if Ihave to stay over aslong as it isnt too far from my work.Well keep myupdated and I will send you a PM sometime and let you know how thingswent... :inlove:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 1, 2005)

Amanda: I'm guessing that things must have goneok. I'm so curious. LOL Corky is doingjust fine. I think she was just a little stressed from allthe changes at once. Me, a new house, new smells, a newcage...Plus you said she doesn't like dogs so much and while mine don'tusually go in the critter room, she can smell them and hearthem. There is work being done across the street and Harleyisn't too happy about all the strange workers, so he barks at them alot and then the yorkies start... I'm still debating movingher into my room, but the dogs do sleep in there, so...but she'll getused to them soon enough.

More pictures are coming soon. The Flemish girls are growingso fast! It's crazy. I forgot that Sampson grewthat quickly. LOL

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Jen I was looking at some of SweetPea's pics andboy she sure did grow fast. She can climb on the grids. Thank God Imade her pen 2 high with top. I was cleaning her cage out and I had herdoor open at the 2nd grid and she climbed out. It took me 45 mins toget her. I can not get her to calm down when I pick her up and I thinkI will have a hard time cutting her nails. I can not wait until we canget another flemish. I am getting a buckfor me. Also I have aperfect name for the next flemmie. I will name him Stanley. lol

Amanda welcome back from your trip. Must have had fun


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

New Photos!! (Excuse the mess, I was cleaning.)

Daisy didn't really want to pose.







Sage was too busy eating.






Basil loves her greens.






Elvis was in the hiding mood.






Orion: "Yum"






Saffy must bother Sage.






Lily knows she can get out that door.






I am a pretty girl.






Abby ate her first greens salad.






Dillon really couldn't be any cuter.






Corky has to chin everything.






Check out those ears! One is up and one is down.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Now for the Flemish.

Anissa and Delilah are really comfy together.






Anissa has the biggest ears!






I'm am a dirty girl.






Delilah has taken over for Sampson: torturing the lizards.






I'm a big girl...I got up here by myself.






Sampson's a little prissy.






A size comparison with Delilah.






I love anyone who will scratch my nose.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 15, 2005)

Great pictures! 

Look at these ears! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm loving this picture right here! lols. 

It's just like there both going to rescue its other seeming like there trap 

All of your buns are just simply drop dead gorgeous! 

:inlove:

Katy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 15, 2005)

Ooohhh!!! Me likey Corky! What breed is he/she?






Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 15, 2005)

Everybun's lookin great Jen!! Keep the pics comin!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)

Yay Abby, You look great. :clap:

Jen give me few mins here and I will post mad pics of Abby for ya.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Raspberry: I didn't even notice how big her earsare until that picture. She's at an awkward stage where sheneeds to grow into them. LOL

Emmy: Thanks! Those two areintact bucks.They actually end up pawing at each other through the bars.That ended with Saffy spraying feet behind him.

Laura: Corky is such a sweetheart. I don't know what sheis. I adopted her from Mambo's niece Amanda. I hada thread about it, andeveryone thought she was mostly Flemish.

PGG: Thanks! They didn't want to really cooperate for pictures, but hopefully I'll have a good photo session soon.

Angel: Thanks. I would love more photos of her, especially when she was little.

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy 1st Birthday Sage!!!

:groupparty: arty: 

Mommy, Daisy, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saffy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah, and Corky


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh my, Jen they all look amazing. You have a truly beautiful family. 

Hoppy Birthday To You, Hoppy Birthday To You

Hoppy Birthday Dear Sage, Hoppy Birthday To You!!!!

Hope you have a great day. 

Tina, Jeremy, Apollo, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda and Norman


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sage.

Here is Abby's Pics from baby to justbefore she left us.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 15, 2005)

Jen, wonderful pics. I love all your babies - I couldn't choose a favourite. Keep the pics coming.

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh Angel! You weren't kidding when you said you would post a bunch of Abby pictures. Thanks so much!

Jan: I have so many more, I just can't post them all. LOL

Jen


----------



## mndpnd2298 (Aug 15, 2005)

Aww Jen Thanks soo much I have been waiting solong to see pics of Corky and Dillon I miss them so much but witheverything going on with you I didnt want to bother you. Ihope they are behaving for you. They look like very happybunnies. I really owe you.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 15, 2005)

Amanda: They are doing great! Corkyhas gotten to play with Delilah and Anissa, and it went reallywell. I'm thinking that once I move and they get a huge cage,she might move in with them. She did great with them, nothumping or anything. Dillon is such a character.My friend Dana is completely in love with him. Every time Italk to her she talks about how cute he is. He's stoppedhumping my leg, now he just chins me. 

I've been wondering how you're doing. I think I'm going tocome see Dante on Friday after the House Rabbit Club meeting.I'll bring you Dillon's cage then. Corky did chew the plasticon it a little. It amazes me how much she chews.LOL I gave her a big litter box, and she's making short workof it. It's actually pretty funny. 

Jen


----------



## mndpnd2298 (Aug 16, 2005)

> Wow it is really good to hear that she isgetting along with your girls. Im really surprised I guess itwas all Bunny that was being the brat she is loving it that she isfinally Queen again. I would really love to see herinteracting with other rabbits I guess I will deffinatley have tovisit. Glad to hear Dillon is done humping you I told you youjust have to show him whos boss. Im not surprised at all thatshe chewed some of the plastic sounds like her. Things aregoing a lot better with me Im sure Ill be able to fill you in on Fridayif Im around when you stop by. I might try to go to themeeting we'll see. Give them all a hug for me.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 16, 2005)

Amanda: You should definitely try to come to themeeting. I think it should be interesting. I'mreally curious as to what's going on with everything. I'lltalk to you Friday.

The babies say: :hug:

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 16, 2005)

We might go to the meeting. I am not surethough. It think it would be cool though. I am just not big on talkingin front of people with eyes staring at me. lol


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

We have another birthday...I almost missed it, but I didn't!

*
Happy First Birthday Dillon!!!

*


:happybunny:

We Love You!!

Mommy, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saffy,Sampson, Lily, Abby, Anissa, Delilah and Corky


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!! arty:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Happy First Birthday Dillon. :groupparty::balloons::colors::ele::jumpforjoy::dancing::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Jen I was so bored outta my mind so I made this for ya.


----------



## mndpnd2298 (Aug 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Baby I was thinking about you today!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hoppy Birthday Dillon from all of us here at the Acres. Hope mom gave you some extra treats.

Jen, Jeremy went name hunting. Since you don't know if you aregetting a boy or a girl Jeremy did both. The ones with the stars arethe ones he likes the best.

Girl's Names
KAIA*( Kaya)-from the earth
MELITA*-sweet as honey
TITANIA*-giant
AMARA-unfading
DORINDA- beautiful gift
NESSIA-pure
ILONA-light
PHOEBE-sparkling

Boy's Names
MORPHEUS*-bringer of dreams
TYPHON*( tie fin)-a child of the titans
VANKO*-gracious gift
CENON-friendly
ENDRE-manly
JULIAN-youthful
PHYLO-friend


Hope you like them.

Tina and Jeremy


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

Angel: Thanks so much!! I loveit. I can't believe you got everyone! My oldneighbor did something like that for me with my dogs and cats...but heleft out one of the cats!

Tina and Jeremy: Thanks so much for all the names. I'll have to try to pick one or..... 

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Names for who.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

One of Tank's babies. I'm going to take one. Hopefully, he will be the start of a breeding program for Pals.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Jen, you'll have to let us know which name if any you pick.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

Tina: Oh, definitely. I want to comeup with something that I can kind of make a line out of...you know likeI was going to give all the Flemish Biblical names and then Anissa kindof killed that. And originally all the buns had naturenames...but Elvis killed that one. If I'm going to breed, Iwant to do something like that for that Pals.

Jen

Edit: Or, maybe I'll just have Jeremy, the king of names, name them allfor me! He sure does come up with some great ones.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh ok. I wish I could take one.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to tell now! I hadn'ttold anyone buy Rose and Tina and of course Gypsy knew. I'mgetting one of Gypsy's baby Pals! I'm going to get a girlfrom Gypsy and hopefully a boy from Tank's litter. That way,I will have a non-related breeding pair when they grow up a bit.

I'm go excited! Gypsy and I are working out getting her girlhere and when Tank makes her trip East, one of her babies will bestopping here. 

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Jen, that is too funny. Jeremy is theone who decided all our Flemish will have Greek names. I finally gotsmart and printed out something like 50 pages of names so I hadsomething to go by.

I'm sure you will figure it out. You are so lucky.

Tina


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

I should clarifysomething so everyone understands , Roseand I and Pam have discussedthe possable Lynx and Goldencrossing and From whatwe can figure out andfrom what we know of theBreeder He had Both Lynx and Goldens in his herd, it is possable Tank will carry aLynxing gene . the First litter fromthe Lynx and Golden will tell thestory If I understood theGenetics correctly .


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Very cool Jen!!! Those will be 2 VERY lucky bunnies!!!!! :angel:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> I should clarifysomething so everyone understands , Roseand I and Pam have discussedthe possable Lynx and Goldencrossing and From whatwe can figure out andfrom what we know of theBreeder He had Both Lynx and Goldens in his herd, it is possable Tank will carry aLynxing gene . the First litter fromthe Lynx and Golden will tell thestory If I understood theGenetics correctly .


i dont have the book with me herenow, but thepalhandbook i have says that a 1stgeneration crossing of lynx and golden (which they repeat over about39479457 million times not to do) will result in almost all smuttygoldens


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow well Jen if you do breed later on next yearlet me know maybe I will take one or a pair. I'll talk to hubby and seemaybe we can breed one set of Pals so it can spread out unless theyaprove it since it has spread. I am so excited that Tank is out of theplace she was in and they are getting her.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ishould clarify something soeveryone understands , Rose and I andPam have discussed the possableLynx and Golden crossing and Fromwhat we can figure outand from what we know of theBreeder He had Both Lynx and Goldens in his herd, it is possable Tank will carry aLynxing gene . the First litter fromthe Lynx and Golden will tell thestory If I understood theGenetics correctly .
> ...



Well, I'm going to do my research before doing any breeding...I'll havea while. I'm going to talk to breeders and all that goodstuff. I thought I understood it the same way Gypsydoes. I'll see. I wouldn't mind having some thatwere just pets anyway.

Jen

Edit: I just read this again, and I think I came across as a littlesnotty. I'm sorry if it did. I didn't meanitthat way.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 18, 2005)

I probably would rather own some pals as petsthan breeding since DJ and I are concidering becoming a flemish giantand lionhead breeders.


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ishould clarify something soeveryone understands , Rose and I andPam have discussed the possableLynx and Golden crossing and Fromwhat we can figure outand from what we know of theBreeder He had Both Lynx and Goldens in his herd, it is possable Tank will carry aLynxing gene . the First litter fromthe Lynx and Golden will tell thestory If I understood theGenetics correctly .
> ...


:shock: maybe I didnt understand itcorrectly . This is what Pamwrote , Freddy'sMom rememberTank may carry the Lynx gene we arenot certain yet .

*****gypsy* wrote:*


> ok Rose has theGolden and I havetheLynx what would the outcome befor that , Rose and I havediscussed this before and neither of usknew the answer .





The Lynx is produced by the recessive dilute "d" gene. If theGolden carries that gene, you could get Lynx in the first generationlitter. If the Golden does not carry the dilute gene, all theresulting offspring would be Golden. 



Pam ******

ooppss sorry I forgot tosay Thanks for reminding me to go backand re read what Pam wrote ,.

I also wanted to ask the Name of the book , wheredid you find it andwhy the Heck cant I find it whaaaaaaaaaa .

Jen You didnt sound snotty hon not at all .


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 18, 2005)

FreddysMom: Can I ask...where did you get the Pal handbook??? I must have one!!!

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL Jen I just asked thesame question we must have been typing atthe same time with the samethoughts in mind lol .


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

Jen .. you did not sound snotty at all I never meant for it seem like you werent doing your homework ..sorry :?

..lemme clarify what I meant .. and Pam is correct .. a Golden x Lynxwill result in all Goldens (unless the Golden is a Lynx carrier) ThoseGoldens tho, the majority will all have smut coloring on the fur whichis a DQ and hard to breed out as per the book. 

I got the handbook by mailing Deb Morrison of the Pals co-breeder assc.she sent me the free copy thats about 30 pages and goes pretty in depthon the genetics of the Pal ......if you become a member it only costslike $10 you get like a 300 page book on the Pals .. you can email herat [email protected]


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank You Freddy'sMom I appreciate that and Iknow Jen does also. Im going toemail and join up INEED that BOOK!!!!!! and I will need Pamto bring it down to my level so I canunderstand it LOL .


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

No problem! 

The short hand book explain all the different kinds of genes and whatthey do and examples of the characteristics they show on therabbits...from there, they speculate what genes they believe make upthe Pals and what happens with the different crosses...its veryinformative to say the least!! i couldnt put it down until i read thewhole thing! it also includes regs. for the breed lots of color photosand all that kind of stuff


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 19, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Thank You Freddy's Mom Iappreciate that and I knowJen does also . Imgoing to email and joinup I NEED that BOOK!!!!!! and I will needPam to bring it down to my level so I canunderstand it LOL .


LMBO Me too. Oh, Pam....

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 19, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Wow well Jen if you do breed later on next year let me knowmaybe I will take one or a pair. I'll talk to hubby and see maybe wecan breed one set of Pals so it can spread out unless they aprove itsince it has spread. I am so excited that Tank is out of the place shewas in and they are getting her.


Angel: I'll definitely let you know. Mine would bebrother and sister so you would need to find a doe or buck from someoneelse if you wanted to breed. I know line breeding has it'spurpose, but I don't really believe in it and would never sell thatclosely related doe and buck to anyone for breeding purposes.If someone is going to line breed, I feel that it should be left up tothe experts.

Also, in this case, I do believe that Tank was bred with her son (Bub's brother), so there is already inbreeding in the line.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok not a prob. It is just not a rush for usright not. Hey Jen I thought you were going to the meeting. We weregonna go but too hot to leave the house. lol


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 19, 2005)

Angel: It's not a rush for me either, the situation is just turning out to be perfect. I'm excited.

I was going to go to the meeting, but I got stuck with stuff to dountil 6:30, so it just wasn't happening. I'm just praying forthis new job to pan out. I talked to the girl who is leavingtoday, she said she would put in a good word for me as did the girl whowould work right under me. I'm really hoping it will work out.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh I hope you get it. Is it in pgh somewhere.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 19, 2005)

No, it's up here. But it pays enoughthat if I get it, I'll be more then willing to make thecommute. Shawn and I will rethink our house hunt to make itabout 1/2 between his work and mine.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Not to bad of an idea. I would not want to move into the city. ugh. We want to move out so bad.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

I really miss the city...well, I miss the thingsto do there. I'm into going to the theater and the ballet andconcerts and stuff like that. All my friends are down there,so I miss them too. I can't wait to be closer again.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 20, 2005)

I can understand that. I dont mind it I jsuthate spending too much money cause of it. Gas prices and all. I wouldrather live in the country with not a lot of people around me.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

I would love that too. We are actuallythinking of bidding on a house with 1/5 acres and a fence...that wouldbe nice. I wish I could combine the good things about thecountry (land, quiet) with the attributes I love about the city.

On a completely different note, the buns are getting an outdoorrun!! I'm pretty excited for them. I didn't knowuntil last night, but Dean's (Mom's fiance) daughter had a bunny whenshe was little and he still has the chicken wire he used for that bunto run outside. It's been inside, so it's still in goodshape. I'm going to clean it up and let them have at it!

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh let me know how it went for them all. I knowthat when I put Abby in the harnest and leach she absolutely loves tobe outside.


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2005)

Jen : I am postingthisin your thread only because Iknow howmuch you love Rats;

My Husband, Myself and Cassi Were heading to theLumber store this morning , we were off to get 2 x12's for the new roof for the new Bunny shed . Aswe were driving downthe side road that would take uswhere we needed to go , we past somethingon the side of the road , we both looked at easchother and said , " what hte heck was that?" , by this time traffic and speed were afactor in not being able to stop, We continued on our way , gotthe Lumber we needed , and on the way backI told Frank to slow down wherewe seenthis white thing sureenough IT was still there , he hadnt evenstopped the truck before I was out of it and acrossedthe road , 

I was right , It waswhat Ithought it was . He started looking for somethingto put it in , not knowing how long it hadbeen out there I wasnt taking any chances .He came back empty handed , justwhen you want someone to litterwith something good they never do!. I went to the truck and the only thingI could find was a Binocularcase , well it was empty , so I grabbedit and headed back to where the critter was . I gotthe " well what if it chews, what ifit poops , I looked at him andsay YA what IF!" its replaceable . 

Jen I no more thna opened thecase and set it on hte groundand this little Girl jumped inas fast as she could .she curled up in the bottom androde the 10 minute trip home with her ,with no chewing , no pooing no nothing , She evenpoppedher head up for a few head rubs ,then went back in to lay downand wait .

I got her home and into a temporary 5 galtank with a water bottle and some muchneeded food , sheis painfully thin , and looks tobe very very pregnant , ( im sorry i havetears ) , I gave her some high proteinseeds and some kitten dry cat food . Iwill switch her later when she picks backup . I have to stop now butwill post her picture for you to see . 












I need to give her aBath she smells very nasty , imsure from being outside and having to tryand survive I will up date herwhen she is feeling better . Iforgot to mention for a Female Rat sheis super Friendly meaningsomeone once loved her .


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

How sad for her...  How lucky forher that you of all folks came along!! Good Job Gypsy, saving the dayonce again!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh Gypsy, I am so glad you saved her. Poor baby.I am not to much of a fan with rats but they are great for pets iftaken care of. She is cute and pretty. Jen will be happy to hear thatyou saved her. Bless your soul.:hug:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh, Gypsy, she looks just like Squeakers! :tears2:

I can't believe you saw her. I'm so glad you were able tosave her. I'll say a prayer for her and the babies.You might want to try her on some dry dog kibble. It's alittle better for rats because it has veggies and stuff in it and catfood doesn't because cats are obligate carnivores. Cat foodcan be to high in protein. Good luck! Give her somelove from me.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll tell you what Jen and Gypsy, Squeakerspointed her to you guys for a reason. Squeakers knew that she neededcare, home and lovin.


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2005)

ok I have angerand tears in check . Shedoesnt seem to be very old , sheis small so I am figuring maybe 4 to 5months old , super friendly,smelly, very hungry and very thirsty. I am going to toast her abread in a few minutes to bring down toher, poor baby is in the Q room. I would rather have her where Ican kep an eye to her constanly for thenext day or so till I can get her Vetted, but dont dare becauseof my other Rats . will keep you allposted .

I will go to thestore and pick up some Dogkibble I dont own a dog, dont care much for thebarking nut cases , but if it will helpher bulk up a bit soonerthen I will get her some . any particularbrand better than others , I have been using Purinacat food for the rats here mixed inwith everyother thing I can think ofhealthy for them .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 20, 2005)

That is great Gypsy. It fires me up when peopledo that to the poor animals. The know that they can not survive in thewild like that. They are too lazy to find a great home so they justdrop them off.


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2005)

Jen Sheneeds a name wouldyou honor her with NamingHer Please ?


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 20, 2005)

Gypsy, how about Mia (pronouncedMee-a)? My first rat was a hooded hairless and her name wasMia. She was a great girl.

My rats get Nutro Lite dog food. It's in a brownbag. They LOVE it. I mix that with Mazuri RodentBlock. A grain mix of some sort would be good too.I give mine a mix. It costs me about 15 or 20 dollars to makeand it makes a ton, so it lasts for a long time. I just keepthe extra in my freezer. If you want the mix, let meknow. I also give them the toasted bread soaked in olive oil,for their skin. I'm trying to think of what else might bulkher up some...If I come up with anything, I'll let you know.I know you know how to care for the little guys though. Sheis in good hands.

Oh, I'm so angry for her! If she is only 4-5 months andpregnant!! How could anyone do that? I will neverunderstand people! If she is pregnant, watch out, she couldbe a maniac mom since she probably hasn't been handled and rat teethcan do a lot of damage. Are you going to keep her?Thank God for people like you who rescue the animals that need it themost.

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2005)

So far sheis very sweet ,, I can handleher fine she really isnt snotty, I have one of those lol . She sits rightthere while you pet her head , I dontwant to handle handle her untill I know sheis safe to. poor baby has had it rough .

Mia it is , Thank You . 

I jost came up from the Q room . she is full upand drank all she can get into her andis now sleeping soundly . I think with afew good days rest shewill will feel much better . Iwas going to giver her her toast if shewas up to it But I am going tolether rest , I think shefeels safe enough to get into a reallygood deep sleep prbably something shehasnt had in a few days.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm so glad she isn't a snotty girl!I'm just feeling so bad for her. What she must have beenthrough living out there all alone. Poor baby!!!!

I'm so glad she found you.

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2005)

I posted in the Rainbow Bridge thread also ,

She Died very suddenly on me thisafternoon ,. I feel so bad I wish therewas more I gcould have done for her . atleast she wasnt alone like she wasyesterday . Maybe this is a reason shehung in there . to find someone whowould give her a peacefull day and night .:sad:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 22, 2005)

Gypsy, I'm so, so sorry. I'm so glad you were able to make her safe for her passing.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 23, 2005)

Jen I was going through all of my pics. I founda picture with my niece and nephew holding Abby. She is so tiny with 2tiny hands holding her. Everytime I talk to Samantha she asks me allthe time how is Abby, do you still have her. I told her that a goodfriend of mine took Abby. She was heart broken.

Here it is. Samantha, Abby and Justin.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 23, 2005)

Shawn and I haven't seen each other much latelyand it's been really hard on me. I'm having a tough time allaround and have been really upset about a bunch of things.Well, he surprised me, I mean really surprised me! He got mea new baby. He had me contact a breeder about E. Lops becausehe knew I'd been wanting one, but he said it was for futureknowledgeand I found out just now that we are getting an opalbuck. I have to arrange for pick up. He is at anawkward stage right now, so he looks a little funny, but I do havepictures from the breeder. His name will be Cedric.






Jen


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 23, 2005)

OMIGOD! HE IS SO CUTE!!:colors:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 23, 2005)

He's actually coming from Katie, Fonzie'sbreeder. I'm so shocked thatShawn decided we shouldget him right now. I almost wanted to wait, but I can't turndown that face.

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 23, 2005)

I so need your man to come talk to my man. I want a rabbit gift too.

Jen he is stunning. He is so lucky to have you as his mom. 

You have my number Sweetie call me ok. I'm a pretty goodlistener. I am so sorry things have been so hard for you. I will besaying prayers for you and sending nothing but good thoughts yourway.

:hug:

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## naturestee (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm absolutely freakin' jealous! Ilove elops, and really want one. Take lots and lots of picsfor me, will you?


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 23, 2005)

Tina: Thanks. I will callsoon. I can't believe Shawn did that. I wasamazed. It's very un-Shawn like! :shock:

Naturestee: I've wanted one for a long time now. Trust me, there will be tons of pictures.

Also, the buns are having their outside run built today. Iwon't be able to leave them in it alone because it won't have a topright now, but it's a great thing for them.

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats very cool of Shawn!!!! I just love those ears...can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 23, 2005)

PGG: Now I'm like...what does he want??? LMBO

This is the other picture from Katie. He looks really out of proportion here.







Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 23, 2005)

I am sooooooooo jealous. I wish I could get a bunny surprize like that. :sad:

SO cute and georgous.


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 23, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> He is at an awkward stage right now, so he looks a little funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awkward? I think he looks kinda' cute!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

Bunny ears kill me!! What a cutie pie!! So excited for you Jen!! congrats!!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 24, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote:*


> *cirrustwi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He is at anawkward stage right now, so he looks a little funny.
> ...


It's the one from the side where his body looks huge and his head looksso tiny. He wouldn't be a show rabbit, but that's fine withme. (According to the breeder, "he starts his mandolinearly".)

Jen


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, Cedric is adorable. What a lovely thing for Shawn to do. Can't wait to see more pics when he arrives 

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 24, 2005)

Shawn does these things and then acts like anidiot, but oh well, it's his birthday, so I can't be tooangry. LOL And that rabbit is darn cute...

I'm completely in love with Cedric and I haven't even seen himyet. Look at those ears, what am I going to do withthem? LOL

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't blame you for wondering what he wants now...LOL, if thats not normal, I'd be askin the same thing!!

When do you pickthe lil guyup?


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm waiting to hear from the breeder aboutpicking him up. She is meeting me somewhere, so it will haveto work with both of our schedules.

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 30, 2005)

Cedric is coming home this weekend!I'm going to meet Katie on Saturday to pick him up. I'm soexcited. My excitement is tempered by Daisy's not feelingwell, but I'm praying she will be ok. I'll have lot ofpictures when I get him. 

I've really been thinking this through and I'm thinking that I mightwant a doe from Tank's litter. I can't decide, but as I'm notgoing to be breeding the one from Gypsy and the one from Tank, I thinkthat might be the way to go. Maybe like Delilah and Anissathey will bond until breeding time. I just don'tknow. I'm really thinking. And I'm not sure I candeal with another big sprayer (ala Bub) in the house. Saphyis just awful. He's just 6 months, so he's going to getneutered really soon. And the Pals will eventually be in ashed once Shawn and I move. They will be so pampered thoughbecause I'm going to insist that it be heated and airconditioned. I can't bring myself to leave them to theelements. (Ok, I'm a worry wort!)

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

lol you are NOT a worry wort you are a goodmommy!! hehe...pretty soon though you are going to buy another housejust for all of your critters!! 

How is Sampson doing? Havent heard anything about him in awhile!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 30, 2005)

We all are worry wart. It means that you reallycare about your babies. How are all of your bubs doing lately. Congratson getting Ceddie this weekend. 

Well Jen at least you are not gonna get hit bad by Katrina. We will wehave wind advisory and flooding. lol. we need rain bad cause of ourlawn care. It has been so bad this summer.

Jen we are not loosing SweetPea. I will tell ya why. WE rebuilt thecages in our bedroom. We got the 2x6 cage where SweetPea is then we puta divider so SweetPea can live in a 2x4 cage and we have 2x2 next tosweetPea's home. Bottom and top of the bottom is for the single boypiggie. Then right ontop of SweetPea is a 2x6 for 7 girl piggers thenright above the girls cage is a 2x2 for the other single boy piggie. Weare getting a Chinchilla today too. Yippie for free.DJ has alwayswanted one well our neighbor got 2 chinnies. supposed to be 2 girlswell one had babies. She is giving me the other one who is a male.Maybe a female. She is not sure cause this chinnie could have beenpregnant when she got them too. I will sex this one tonight. So we haveour bed, 2 night stands, my dresser w/mirror, DJs chest of drawers,grids out of shelves, 3 food bins for the dog, bunny, piggie, the 2x6cages with 2x2 built in, and the chinnie cage. lol ugh. I will postpics of the cage. Tell you what Jen the best grids to buy is the meshones. They are so nice and nicer than the regular grids. We got one boxfrom Kmart on clearance for 13 bucks. You can find it in the back ofthe store near the auto stuff.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 30, 2005)

Angel: I totally missed what was going on withSweetpea. I've been pretty busy, but I don't know how Imissed that. I'm glad you are able to keep her. Iwouldn't keep a chinchilla in the grid cages, well, the mesh might beok, but they are big chewers and I have seen more then 1 get their feetstuck and really badly injured in cages with bar spacing that is toolarge. They are quick little buggers and not real cuddly, butI totally want one too.

FreddysMom: Sampson is just fine. He's being a good boy asalways. I'm going to try to get some pictures of him andeveryone else, but since the weather cooled down, no one wants to sitstill for very long.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 30, 2005)

Well i did not have enough grids anyways so Ifound 2 store bought cages and put them together for temporary useuntil we get extra cash to buy more mesh grids.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 1, 2005)

My sweet Daisy girl: We love you and miss you sovery much. We find comfort in knowing that you are with Buckand that he will watch over you until we see you again.

Mommy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saffy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah and Corky.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 4, 2005)

Cedric is home! We just got in aboutan hour ago. He's just beautiful and such asweetie. I was chinned immediately. I'm going toget some photos, but it will probably be tomorrow, I'm exhaustedtonight. I've so very happy with him.

He was also joined in the car by the 5 little girlie rats I rescuedthis weekend. They are just the friendliest girls.They need names, so I'm looking for any suggestions.

Jen


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 4, 2005)

Glad to hear it! Can't wait to see Cedric's photos.:elephant:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 4, 2005)

Lil rats too. Ok how about Fivel, Tia, Jo, Gina, and Bri. I dunno. lol

I can not wait to see pics of Ceddie.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, chinned already?? Sounds like Shawn better watch out....:shock:

Congrats and I can't wait to see more pics of him and hear about his adventures!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2005)

Yay, Cedric is home, and chinning his mom already . Look forward to pics 

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok, pictures are coming this week. Mycamera did a disappearing act (I honestly panicked and thought the dogsate it for awhile), but I found it and so pictures will be taken assoon as the critter room isn't a disgrace (I'm moving stuffaround). Hopefully I'll be done with everything tomorrow orTuesday and can get some photos up.

Lena is the newest acquisition. She was raffled off at theWashington County Rabbit Show today. Amazingly, I wonher. I've honestly never won anything. She's abeautiful English Spot. 

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Jen wow you won a bun. I saw herpics how could you let her go if you don't decide on keeping her. Ithink there is a reason why you won this precious bun. I think thatwhen you placed your ticket in her box Daisy made sure thatsomeone picked your ticket out cause she knows that you are hurting andmissing her too much. Jen you should try and keep this precious bun andyou will realize why.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 19, 2005)

Angel: I kind of felt the same way, like Daisyhad finally given me a sign so I could move on. I've beenspending time withher and she has the same spunk and attitudeDaisy had. And when you hold her, she has to bury her head inthe crook of your elbow just like Daisy did.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Lena is the newest acquisition. She was raffledoff at the Washington County Rabbit Show today. Amazingly, Iwon her. I've honestly never won anything. She's abeautiful English Spot.
> 
> Jen




Sounds like Daisy could've had a part in this little beauty coming to you as well. 

I'm glad you're getting signs. You've been on my mind.

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 19, 2005)

She sounds like an awesom bunny. I think sheknows and has already made a connection with you by burring her head inthe crook of your elbows.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 19, 2005)

She is really settling in nicelytonight. During her play time, I left the room. Shewas having her play time in the hall and Basil was in the critterroom. They were separated by a gate. When I cameback upstairs, they were both cozied up next to each other through thegate. I really think Daisy is having a hand in thisgirl. She's whispering in her ear that she needs to get Basiland Abby back together.

Thank you my sweet baby girl for helping this new girl to settle into my heart and theirs.

Jen


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 20, 2005)

what a sweetie. does she have a name yet?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww I am so glad that things are workingout for you Jen along with her. Hopefully it will work out with Abbyand Basil. Sounds like she had fun.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 20, 2005)

Her pedigreed name is Lena, so I'll probably gowith that. I had an Aunt Lena, so maybe she can be a tributeto my Aunt.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

I think it suits her see with her being picked by you from Daisy and the name by your aunt.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 20, 2005)

i agree with sweetpea'smommie. it's a lovely name.

Nicole


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you NS.

Jen I sorta have a bad news. DJ is def allergic to bunnies of any kind.So I think I am going ot see if someone would not mind taking care ofhim for 3 months until we move into our new home by the first week ofdec. Once we move in and I get the cages set up in the garage we willtake him back to see if it works out with him. As soon as MeatHeadcomes out of the cage to play around in the bed room DJ's allergiesstarts when he is rubbing against him. I really don't know what to do.He was allergic to Abby and Thumper and it bothers him when he is inthe room with them. But he is in our bedroom right now and that is theonly choice I have.

Jen can you see if someone would not mind watching him and caring forus until we move and we will give them some money once we pick him upfor taking care of him for few mos. This is the last thing I wanted todo right now and I am so sick about it. I think that MeatHead will beour last bun ever unless something else happens later on down the road.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, first, photos are coming soon! I promise, this week.

Next, my Angora finally has a name, well, he has for about a weeknow. He is Reese (r-E-s not like the candy bar).

Now, I just had to share this story, because it's too cute. Ithink most everyone knows I have rats and they live in the critter roomwith my buns and ferrets. Well, what could have been adisaster was really a great story. When I was away lastnight, 3 of my rats escaped. When I came home tonight, I setabout capturing them. I captured Bruce and Will very quickly,but Harry is always more aloof. He sat and watched meintently while I sat on the floor with a treat calling his name, butwhen I would go for him, he ran back under the furniture he was pokingout from. Finally, I gave up and left. I decided ifthey were going to visit the ferrets and have a problem or any of mygirl rats, it would have happened by then. (Thankfully, Idon't think they could have reached the ferret cage and the girl ratsare above their cage, so they never thought to go visit them andreproduce -- at least I'm praying not -- and the buns must not havecared about their presence.) I had to go back in one moretime to try to get him, I stood there and he wandered out and stood byBasil's cage and stuck his head in and drank from her waterbottle. She just looked at him, like, ok, you canshare. I was laughing so hard. I know that rodentscan be a problem, but I also know that since these guys are my pets,they are healthy.

As for the rats, Bruce has a scratch on his head, probably from one ofthe humane traps they set off, but are too big to fit in, as they aredesigned to catch any mice who might try to take upresidence. But everyone else is just fine. AndHarry won't be sharing any more water as he is now safely back underlock down!

Jen


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 24, 2005)

Hee hee

Harry sounds like a smart boy.

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 30, 2005)

Jen it has been awhile since you have checked your home thread.

I'll bump it up for ya.

Rest in Peace Orion and Lily. Binkie free along with Daisy.


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 5, 2005)

Lily and Orion:I miss youdearly. The critter room is still resounding with yourspirits. You both left too quickly. We love you sovery much.

Blessed Be my Sweet Babies,

Mommy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Saffy, Sampson, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah, Corky, Cedric, Lena, Reese and D'Ara


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 5, 2005)

Things around here have been so crazylately. With losing Lily and Orion, I've just been so sadabout everything. However, I wanted to update everyone aboutthe bunny happenings at my house.

Saturday, Shawn had a big surprise waiting for me: the sweetest tinylittle Netherland Dwarf/Dutch mix doe. She's an orange andblack harlequin color and is just a doll. She's 8 weeks oldand the biggest cuddle bunny. I'm totally enamored with herand so is Shawn. He kept saying how cute she was and how muchhe like her. I have to say that at first, I wasn't sure I wasready for another baby so soon, but she weaseled into my heartimmediately.

I've been thinking about fostering a rescue bunny and today, my fostercame. (But something tells me that fostering may not be forme, because I don't think he's leaving. LOL) Hisname is Jar Jar (but that will change). When he was broughtto the rescue, she was told that he is a pure, pedigreed FlemishGiant. Well, he's not. He's big, and beautiful, butnot pure Flemmie. He has the Flemmie body and personality,but the ears aren't nearly big enough and something about his facialshape just isn't right. I think he's probably a mix withGiant Chinchilla and Champagne D'Argent. He's the sweetestboy, just the best personality. I have no idea how someonecould have given this baby up. He'll be 6 months old on Dec.11 (just 8 days younger then Delilah).

I promise pictures will come soon, but tonight I'm absolutely exhausted. I've been up since 4:30 AM.

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh Jen You are one lucky girl out there. I wishDJ could do that for me. She sounds like a sweetie. Now I got to updateyour page with your 2 new ones and new pics for all of your bubs thatare with you now.


----------



## ariel (Dec 6, 2005)

Jen, Sometimes we don't feel ready foranother bunny and then whammo another one enters our lives and stealsour heart. Your new orange and black bunny will never replace anybunnyat all, but I am sure she will show you love and you her in a way thatyou thought you wouldn't feel again.

These little creatures come into our lives at such strange times, butto them it's the right time. What have you decided to name her??

It's a brav eperson who fosters, gawd knows I'd be hopless athanding them over to new homes, I'd wanna keep them all LOL.

Welcome to the new part of your life with bunnies:hug:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 6, 2005)

Jen, congrats on the new bunnies and great job for fostering one! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 6, 2005)

I agree with Ariel. She is right about how wemay not be ready for another pet of any kind. All of the studden newone came creeping up to our hearts. Been there and done that.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh Jen, what a wonderful suprise for you - shesounds an absolute angel. And yes, I reckon that the flemish/comewhatever else won't be going to go anywhere .

Perhaps these two new babies will help to heal some of the hurt - I hope so!

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 26, 2005)

We had some sad holidays around here.Friday, which unfortunately was my birthday, I went in to feed thebabies before leaving the house and Nutmeg was gone. I don'tknow what happened, but she had left us for The Bridge. I wascompletely beside myself over it. She was fine the nightbefore, no signs of stasis or illness or anything. I'vedecided that sadly she probably suffered from being a pet storebunny. I'm a big advocate for some pet stores, but I thinkshe was probably away from her mom too young and they were being fedawful stuff and just so many other things...

Also, Jar Jar, the Flemish Mix I was fostering, found a foreverhome. I had seriously thought about keeping him forever here,but my niece completely fell in love with him and he with her, so Idecided that he should go home to her. I have to admit that Icried when he left, but I was happy for him in the samesense. I know he will be loved and I can see him anytime andhe will have great care. It was bittersweet, but I think Imade the right decision for both of them.

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh Jen..I'm so sorry about Nutmeg...but very happy for JarJar.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh Jen, I am so sorry you had a sad Christmas,and especially about Nutmeg. Although you know Jar Jar has gone to agood home, I am sure you are missing him. I hope that things gethappier for you. &lt;&lt;hugs&gt;&gt;

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh Jen, not another bub from you. I am so sorryfor your lost. I am sad for Jar Jar but he has a wonderful home and youcan see him as well too.


----------



## waponswa (Dec 26, 2005)

I just love reading the bunny journal. thanks for sharing.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 26, 2005)

O Jen! Not again! 

I am so sorry to hear about Nutmeg ::::hugs::::

I am glad JarJar now has a forever home,...and even better its a relative so you can still visit him!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 27, 2005)

:bigtears:Jen, Sweetie I am more sorrythan words can convey. I'm here for you if you need anything, anythingat all.

I am glad JarJar has a home where you can see him.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 27, 2005)

It's been very hard. Christmas wasjust difficult. But it's getting better, slowly. Iguess I'm finding comfort in that she went very quickly and it mostlikely was just something with her breeding as she was perfectly finethe night before. Unfortunately, I know nothing about herbackground, so I just don't know for sure. Which is thehardest thing. I think that knowing how fragile baby buns canbe, from my pet store days, is making it a little easier.I've seen how quickly they can go from just fine to gone.It's jus so hard, but it's part of loving an animal, that they willalways leave us way too soon.

:bigtears:

As for Jar Jar, I really think I made the correct decision.Elaine just loves him and she's thinking about showing at some point,so she can work on husbandry first and then get a show rabbit when showseason rolls around. She called tonight to thank me again andhe was running around her room like a crazy man. I thinkhe'll be really happy there and I can see him whenever and if somethingdoesn't work out, he can come back to me, but I have a feeling he'll bejust fine where he is.

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had to update this here.

Last night, my neighbor's bucket truck's bucket was in the air. It came crashing down on our house. The most damage was done to the critter room, the ceiling caved and there was a small fire. Most of my critters are gone. All my ferrets (their cage was demolished). Several rabbits: Anissa, Delilah, Elvis, Sage, Basil, Saffy, Cedric and Lena. Abby and D'ara are at the vet, but it's not looking very good. 
I don't know what to do or say. This is just more awful then I could have ever imagined. 

:tears2:

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh no Jen, What happened. Abby??? is she ok too or is she one of the passings. is there anything we can do Jen. If you need to talk check the pm.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 8, 2006)

Noooooooooooo. I can't even imagine, that is horrific.......

My deepest sympathies to you.

Please if you need anything call me even though we don't know each other.

Prayers are starting here.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 8, 2006)

Jen, I can't begin to say how terribly sorry! Words are so inadequate, but lots of love anyway. You've been through so much!

Rose


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, God. I'm so sorry, Jen. I don't know what else to say. I can't begin to imagine what you're going through. 

Your family is in our prayers.

Laura


----------



## m.e. (Feb 9, 2006)

(((Jen)))

I wish there were words. I cannot even begin to fathom what you are going through, it is just awful. I'm so sorry :cry3

You are in my thoughts and you are in my prayers, I really mean that. There is no easy way to make this better...I wish there was.

:hug2


----------



## Pipp (Feb 9, 2006)

What a heart wrenching thing to have happen to those poor little babies! Jen, I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am!

:bigtears:

Pleaselet us know how you and your survivors are doing. 



SAS :sad:and PIPP :cry1


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2006)

omg,Jen what a terrible,terrible tragedy,my heart is breaking just thinking about those sweet innocent animals.ohh i am really really sorry:tears2:

and what you must be going through,ohhhhh Jen (((((((BIG HUGS)))))))



cherylink iris:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, Jen. I'm new here and we don't know each other, but I'd like to extend my sincere condolences. It's heartbreaking, but I'm sure that doesn't even begin to cover it for you... I'm so sorry. I really, honestly wish there was something I could do to help. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2006)

OMG Jen. I had to read this several times as I just couldn't believe it. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through. Your babies gone in one awful moment. I feel so sick for you. I pray Abby and D'ara make it through. If you need anything, please let us know. I am so very sorry!

Jan


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG, to sayI am sorry seems so inadequate. This is such a horrible thing to have happened. I know how much you loved all your pets, that was always very apparent in your posts. Just know that we are here for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs and Love Beckie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 12, 2006)

Jen, I'm sorry for all that you've gone through and for the loss ofyour animal friends. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 12, 2006)

We had a long weekend, sorry I didn't update any sooner. 
D'Ara was put down on Friday. She still wasn't moving and when we tried to wean the pain killers, she showed signs of major pain. I just couldn't let her suffer any longer. It was one of the hardest decisions of my life. 

Abby is home. She's doing OK. Nothing great, but ok. We hope she will steadily improve. Everyone else got good reports at the vet. We are very lucky. 

We are settled in at our family friend's house. I critter proofed a room for them, but work is being started on our house on Tuesday, and we hope to be back home by March 1. 

Jen


----------



## Pipp (Feb 13, 2006)

:bigtears:So sorry, Jen... please, God,let this be the end of it now. 



SAS :sad:and PIPP :cry2


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Jen...I'm so sorry. That would be such a hard decision to make. But I'm sure that knowing your heart - you did the right thing for your rabbit.

You're still in my prayers!

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry. I was so hoping both would make it . I pray Abby starts to get back to normal. You have all been in my thoughts so much these last few days.

Jan


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG...I can't even imagine how you must feel. All of my deepest sympathy for you, Jen. I remember Basil...the harlequine rex? Basil was beautiful and will be missed. Here's too all your other critters that have gone over the bridge...please do take care of yourself and never forget all those who care about you!



-Vanessa


----------



## Greta (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh, gosh... that's so sad! :cry1

ray::kiss:ray::kiss: for you and your family (furry and otherwise)


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

:heartbeat


----------

